# Sprachenwahn (aka locales)

## eNTi

also langsam aber sicher zweifle ich an mir und linux. entweder es ist tatsächlich UNMÖGLICH ein einwandfrei konfiguriertes linux zu besitzten, oder ich kenn mich schlicht und ergreifend nicht aus. das ist jetzt mein Xter thread zum thema locales und NIEMAND konnte mir bis jetzt auch nur im entferntesten eine sinnvolle anleitung für eine - so würde ich meinen - banalität liefern.

es ist eigentlich ganz einfach. ich will ein komplett englisches system (menüs, man pages, zeit, einfach alles) und trotzdem die möglichkeit haben, umlaute zu schreiben, sowie das euro symbol zu verwenden. also quasi unicode, oder auch von mir aus UTF8. es scheint jedoch nicht möglich zu sein. ich ärgere mich jetzt schon seid monaten mit diesem problem herum und niemand hat wirklich eine brauchbare antwort.

ich würde gerne wissen, was es braucht, um ein system  zu erhalten, dass ich oben erklärt hab. ist es tatsächlich so schwer? mir scheint, jedes mal, wenn ich dem ziel einen schritt näher gekommen bin, stellt wieder irgendwer irgendwas um (baselayout? glibc? ...) und es geht schonwieder nicht. xmms beschwert sich soundso andauernd, mittlerweile schon beinahe ohne grund... ich bin am verzweifeln. 

wie muss ich meine LC_* setzen? 

was genau bringt LANG und LANGUAGE? waurm taucht LANGUAGE in keiner docu auf, hat jedoch trotzdem einfluss auf die sprache im system und warum erscheinen bei mir gtk apps auch weiterhin auf englisch, auch wenn ich alles auf z.b. "de_AT@euro" gesetzt hab?

ich weiß, es gibt ein "tutorial", für die localization im gentoo. aber das steht so ungefähr fast nix brauchbares drin, dass mein problem lösen könnte. ich würde gerne wissen, was ich wie setzen muss und was dann neu compiliert gehört... wie und warum UTF-8 nicht irgendwie standardmäßig bei den locales dabei ist? hat irgendwer antworten? BITTE!!!

----------

## ralph

Hä? Vielleicht verstehe ich dich falsch, aber wenn du ein komplett englisches System haben willst mit deutschem Tastaturlayout, dann lass doch einfach alles so, wie es ist und stelle nur die Tastaturlayouts für die Konsole (in der rc.conf) und für X (in der XF86config) um. So habe ich das gemacht und eigentlich bilde ich mir ein ein englisch System zu haben.

Könntest du vielleicht die Probleme genauer beschreiben?

----------

## eNTi

jo wenn's so einfach wär.

kein(e) umlaute/euro-symbol in: xmms, sylpheed, xchat-2. nicht sehr befriedigend.

sehr viel genauer, kann ich das problem glaub ich nimmer beschreiben. ich seh im oggtag z.b. "ä" stehen, aber in der playlist nicht. erst wenn ich z.b. LANGUAGE/LANG/LC_* richtig setze geht des wieder.

----------

## ralph

Also wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann muss man bei xchat character encoding oder so ähnlich noch richtig einstellen (such mal im Forum, dazu gibt es bestimmt was), wie das bei den anderen Programmen aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Falls das bei diesen nicht geht, könntest du immer noch ein kleines script schreiben, dass Language exportiert und dann das betreffende Programm aufruft. So hättest du dann zwar dieses, aber nur dieses Programm in deutsch.

----------

## eNTi

ich will die programme aber net in deutsch!

----------

## ralph

Das versteh ich ja, ich weiß nur nicht was du machst, dass es nicht klappt. Wie gesagt, ich habe überhaupt kein Problem damit, allerdings benutze ich vor allem kde apps. Ich habe aber gerade mit einem Freund gesprochen, der sylpheed benutzt, auch ein englisch System mit deutschen Tastaturlayout hat und behauptet, das hätte von Anfang an bei ihm ohne Probleme funktioniert. Was steht den in deiner XF86config als Layout?

----------

## eNTi

```

Option "AutoRepeat" "300 30"

Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

Option "XkbLayout" "de"

Option "XKbOptions" ""

```

----------

## amne

Mein gesamtes System ist abgesehen vom Tastaturlayout englisch. Bin mir zwar nicht sicher, ob die Umlaute überall funktionieren, da ich einen Teil der von dir genannten Programme nicht verwende bzw nicht darauf achte und das  Symbol eigentlich nie verwende. Ich habe einfach den Lokalisierungsguide nicht befolgt und mir nur die paar Sachen rausgepickt, die ich brauchte. 

Das waren (ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit, wenn danach irgendwas noch nicht so deutsch funktioniert wie es soll halt melden):

In /etc/rc.conf

KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

In /etc/profile

export LC_CTYPE=de_AT@euro

----------

## eNTi

ok. das scheint mir bis jetzt am besten zu funktionieren. eine kleinigkeit, die mir im moment noch stört, ist die tatsache, dass fluxbox LC_CTYPE ausliest und die systemsprache danach auswählt. wie müsste ein "wrapper script" in dem fall aussehn, dass ich nur für's starten von fluxbox eine andere CTYPE hab?

ich hab versucht in .xinitrc folgendes zu schreiben, jedoch ohne erfolg.

```

LC_CTYPE="POSIX" exec fluxbox

```

danach ist aber LC_CTYPE wieder auf "POSIX", obwohl ich eigentlich nichts dauerhaft exportiert habe.

kann mir trotzdem jemand erklären, was genau LANG ist und warum man über LANGUAGE überhaupt nix findet, obwohl's auch einfluss hat?

----------

## toskala

 *eNTi wrote:*   

> oder ich kenn mich schlicht und ergreifend nicht aus.

 

da tipp ich jetz mal ganz frech drauf, irgendwie funktioniert genau das was du willst bei mir seit aeonen, sorry aber öhm, es tut einfach?

 *eNTi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> es ist eigentlich ganz einfach. ich will ein komplett englisches system (menüs, man pages, zeit, einfach alles) und trotzdem die möglichkeit haben, umlaute zu schreiben, sowie das euro symbol zu verwenden.
> 
> 

 

tut perfekt hier.

 *eNTi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich würde gerne wissen, was es braucht, um ein system  zu erhalten, dass ich oben erklärt hab. ist es tatsächlich so schwer?
> 
> 

 

ich habe nix anderes getan als gentoo zu installieren, eine deutsche konsolen-keymap zu laden und mein x mit deutschem tastaturlayout zu beackern.

funktioniert perfekt  *eurosymbolproduzier*

----------

## eNTi

@toskala, ich glaub dir nicht, dass du umlaute siehst in xchat, wenn du nicht irgendwelche LC_*'s eingestellt hast. deine eigenen ja, aber nicht, wenn dir wer schreibt.

----------

## ralph

Auch wenn du es mir und toskala nicht zu glauben scheinst, es ist aber so und wie gesagt, man kann das bei xchat einstellen.

----------

## eNTi

danke jedenfalls mal für die die hilfe soweit. wenn jemand mir meine fragen noch beantworten könnte, wär ich schon fast zufrieden  :Very Happy: .

----------

## Haki

Nun, der Thread ist zwar schon ein halbes Jahr alt, aber vielleichts hilfts irgendwem ja noch (hab mich selber dran dumm gegoogled) und auf (SOLVED) steht das hier ja auch nicht:

Also zum Thema Umlaute in Xchat:

Die Systemsprache kann eingestellt sein wie sie will, entscheidend fürs IRC ist die kompatibilität zu mIRC (..); das verwendet die (Windows-)Codepage 1252.

  Also in der Serverliste das richtige Netz auswählen und 'Editiere' anklicken. Bei der Liste der Zeichensätze findet sich dummerweise nix, der Trick ist das man manuell einfach CP1252 eingibt und dann funktioniert das problemlos.

Der aufmerksame Leser hat sicherlich bemerkt das ich ein weitgehend deutsches System verwende, daher kann ich bei dem Rest leider auch nicht helfen.

Schönen Abend noch,

Haki

----------

## eNTi

also mit xchat hab ich mittlerweile keine probleme mehr. da kann ma halt die codepage einstellen... was mich allerdings nervt, ist die tatsache, das die hälfte der leute utf8 und die andere des dumme windows encoding verwendet.

viel anstrengender find ich da xmms... tags sind echt mühsam, vor allem, wenn man mp3's und ogg's gemischt hat.

----------

